# Bose Companion 3 Série 2



## davdenice (8 Février 2007)

Hello à tous ! 

J'aimerai connaitre votre avis sur les Bose Companion Série 2 







Que valent-elles ? 
Je ne trouve de test nulle part, di de comparatif.

Que valent elles par rapport aux JBL Spot et Spyro, sachant que les Bose coûtent 2 fois plus cher ? Merci


----------



## davdenice (9 Février 2007)

Personne ne les a testée ? Ou seulement entendu parler ?


----------



## spleen (9 Février 2007)

C'est un son très "typé" Bose. Il faut aimer...
Ci dessous le CR d'un utilisateur Mac :
http://www.pcinpact.com/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=99155&view=findpost&p=1711049


----------



## davdenice (10 Février 2007)

Merci à toi pour le lien ! 

Je ne suis pas spécialiste, et j'aimerai savoir ce qu'est un son "typé Bose" ?


----------



## spleen (10 Février 2007)

Bose, c'est un son assez"flatteur", avec des médiums très projetés et présents et des basses plutôt musclées. Du "gros" son quoi ...
Avec en prime une spatialisation en 5.1 qui (comme tous ceux qui se sont essayés à ce jeu) pas vraiment convaincante.
Mais pour être tout à fait honnête, pour un système audio branché sur un ordinateur, cela peut donner de très bons résultats.
C'est pour quel type d'utilisation ?


----------



## davdenice (10 Février 2007)

C'est pour écouter mes cd encodés en Apple Lossless 
Et comme c'est noir, ça ira bien avec mon futur Macbook Black :love:


----------



## spleen (10 Février 2007)

Ah ben si c'est pour la couleur c'est différent 
Non, sérieusement, je ne pense pas que l'écart de prix par rapport aux JBL soit réellement justifié.
Mais pour ce genre de choix, il n'y a que tes oreilles pour te faire une idée.
Je serai toi, j'essaierai de trouver un revendeur pour les écouter. Je les avais écoutées à l'Apple expo sur le stand Bose, mais un salon informatique, c'est vraiment pas le bon endroit  !!
http://www.bosefrance.fr/FR/fr/revendeur/index.jsp

(je crois qu'ils les ont à la Fnac)


----------



## davdenice (10 Février 2007)

Malheureusement, où j'habite, très peu de possibilités s'offrent à moi pour les écouter.
Il y a bien un revendeur Bose pas loin, mais il ne fait que de la Hi-Fi 

Pour écouter de la musique, tu penses que les JBL Spot ou Spyro suffiront ? (disponibles en noir) 

Une autre question : est-ce possible de brancher un Sounddock Bose sur un Macbook pour s'en servir comme enceinte ? Il existe en black  et je l'ai dèjà entendu , et le son m'avait bien plu :love:  (mais connecté à un iPod)


----------



## spleen (10 Février 2007)

A mon avis les JBL sont largement sufffisantes.
Pour le SoundDock, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait d'entrée son. Il ne fonctionnera donc qu'avec l'Ipod. Mais je laisse ceux qui connaissent mieux ce produit être plus précis...


----------



## davdenice (10 Février 2007)

D'après ce document : http://www.bosefrance.fr/FR/fr/Images/AM286702_00 SoundDock_FRAvo_tcm17-4096.pdf
on ne peut rien brancher d'autre qu'un iPod sur le SoundDock


----------



## davdenice (14 Février 2007)

Je suis allé cet après-midi chez le revendeur Bose de ma ville, qui avait l'air bien seul dans  sa boutique.
Il les avait bien en vitrine, mais a refusé d'en faire une démonstration , n'acceptant que de me faire écouter le modèle de la génération précédente , et me disant que l'on ne peut brancher ces enceintes uniquement sur la prise audio, alors que je croyais que l'on pouvait la brancher aussi en USB, avec un logiciel ad-hoc développé par Bose.

Je ne sais toujours pas si je vais les prendre, mais si je les prend, je sais où je ne les achèterai pas


----------



## spleen (14 Février 2007)

Tu as éventuellement la possibilité de les commander sur le web (je crois même qu'ils les vendent sur l'AS): tu as généralement 2 semaines pour les renvoyer si ça ne te convient pas.
Bose est tout de même une marque très réputée, même si les audiophiles purs et durs la regardent de haut...


----------



## davdenice (15 Février 2007)

Surtout les idiophiles


----------



## Hyliera (10 Février 2008)

Personnellement je voulais brancher ma xbox360 sur mon écran d'ordinateur, sur lequel il n'y a pas d'enceintes intégrées; s'est donc posé le problème du son. C'est chez Boulanger que j'ai entendu parler des Bose ; vu qu'il fallait une sortie, j'avais le choix entre de vieilles enceintes 2.1 ou ces Bose...J'ai vite choisi 

Aucune déception, je l'ai essayé sur la télé, le tvix, le lecteur dvd, maintenant il remplace mes enceintes sur le PC pour tout ce qui est musique, film, ou autre, et j'ai juste à switch la prise quand je bascule sur la xbox... Et jouer à un call of duty ou un mass effect avec un son pareil, c'est le pied.


----------



## Angeunique (31 Octobre 2008)

C'est EXTRAORDINAIRE! Je l'ai installé dans notre camionnette avec un inverseur de courant et ça bat TOUS les systèmes pour véhicules et s'il y a une party, je l'installe dans la maison en quelques 3 minutes! Si l'Américo-Eurotunnel était terminé, je conduirais du Québec jusqu'à Paris en écoutant se son, ça prendrais 3 jours et trois nuits pour faire le voyage. Je vais parfois au Mexique en écoutant 70% du trajet de la musique. N'hésitez pas à l'acheter, ça a du "punch" et chaque note et parole est très définie. Surtout que nous avons un accent par ici! Bon achat.


----------



## kitetrip (27 Janvier 2009)

davdenice a dit:


> Je suis allé cet après-midi chez le revendeur Bose de ma ville, qui avait l'air bien seul dans sa boutique.
> Il les avait bien en vitrine, mais a refusé d'en faire une démonstration , n'acceptant que de me faire écouter le modèle de la génération précédente , et me disant que l'on ne peut brancher ces enceintes uniquement sur la prise audio, alors que je croyais que l'on pouvait la brancher aussi en USB, avec un logiciel ad-hoc développé par Bose.


 
Celles qui se branchent en USB, ce sont les Companion 5 qui simulent un rendu 5.1. Les Companion 3 se contentent d'un branchement Jack classique. Pour écouter la différence, elles sont exposées côte à côte à la Fnac des Halles à Paris. 
Opinion perso : les Companion 5 comportent un peu trop de medium à mon goût. Les Companion 3 sont plus homogènes, même si le caisson balance un peu trop de basses pour compenser la perte de medium.
En comparaison de ces deux kits Bose, mes Harman-Kardon Soundsticks procurent des aigues plus cristalins (c'est leur point fort), en revanche les Bose sont plus homogènes quelque soit les styles de musiques écoutés (le vendeur m'a laissé choisir les chansons sur le Macbook : Jamiroquai, Muse...) et surtout, les graves ne résonnent pas (défaut que je contaste de temps en temps sur les Soundsticks.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Janvier 2010)

Achetées aujourd'hui je transmettrais un bilan rapide d'ici quelques jours si qqn est intéressé !


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2010)

yes, please.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Macuserman (4 Janvier 2010)

Okay, pas de soucis. Je tacherais de mettre à jour mon site également.   Tu comptes les prendre ?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Janvier 2010)

J'hésite entre des Bose, les Focal XS (je suis allé faire une longue écoute et j'ai été un peu déçu, en particulier du souffle/ronronnement que l'on entend dès qu'elles sont sous tension), des M-audio
Pour une écoute exclusivement musicale (pas de films).

Donc oui, tes impressions sur tes nouvelles enceintes, en particulier pour l'écoute musicale, m'intéressent.


----------



## kasimodem (5 Janvier 2010)

davdenice a dit:


> Je suis allé cet après-midi chez le revendeur Bose de ma ville, qui avait l'air bien seul dans  sa boutique.
> Il les avait bien en vitrine, mais a refusé d'en faire une démonstration , n'acceptant que de me faire écouter le modèle de la génération précédente


HS : franchement rien que pour ça j'aurais acheté une autre marque


----------



## Macuserman (5 Janvier 2010)

En parlant de Bose, je suis à la recherche d'un égalisateur "parfait" pour iTunes&#8230;

J'ai bien trouvé ça:
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040902070807431

Mais si vous le comparez avec un réglage manuel (c'est pour ça que c'est son nom&#8230 que j'ai moi même trouvé; qu'en pensez vous ?
En avez vous un à proposer ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Janvier 2010)

Avant de vous donner un petit test:

J'ai une question.  Pour changer.

Voilà, après les avoir bien testées, j'en suis parfaitement content.

En revanche, à l'arrêt, il y a des grésillements qui sortent des enceintes, vous savez ce "scccchhhhhh" continu, un grésillement quoi, mais je me demande si, quand je lance de la musique, ce grésillement ne reste pas, et j'ai testé avec un morceau de classique très calme de Debussy, et oui, le "sssssssccccchhhhhhh" reste pendant que la musique joue. Évidemment ça vient pas par dessus la musique mais quand même...

Vous savez ce qui pourrait en être la cause ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Avant de vous donner un petit test:
> 
> J'ai une question.  Pour changer.
> 
> ...





Ce qui tu décris me fait penser à ce que je reproche aux Focal XS :



Sly54 a dit:


> en particulier du souffle/ronronnement que l'on entend dès qu'elles sont sous tension),



et c'était décrit dans d'autres forums, ici par exemple


----------



## Macuserman (9 Janvier 2010)

Merci ! J'ai pu éliminer un peu de ce bruit en les éloignant d'avantage, mais ça me laisse songeur.
Penses tu que ce souffle soit mélangé à la musique ?
Cela n'est il pas embêtant ?


----------



## havez (9 Janvier 2010)

Je vois (un peu en retard  ) que tu as craqué MacUser  
Je te souhaite de bonnes heures d'écoutes avec ton nouveau joujou 

Quand au problème de sons parasite, bizarre...
Le câble jack n'est-il pas endommagé?

Je n'ai jamais entendu ce problème sur des Focal soit dit en passant


----------



## Macuserman (9 Janvier 2010)

C'est quand même assez marqué lorsqu'aucun son ne joue.
Ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est si ces sons là se mélangent au reste et peuvent "atténuer" la qualité sonore normale ? 
À noter que je suis en AAC 256kbps VBR&#8230;
Les égaliseurs iTunes ne changent rien&#8230;


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Merci ! J'ai pu éliminer un peu de ce bruit en les éloignant d'avantage, mais ça me laisse songeur.
> Penses tu que ce souffle soit mélangé à la musique ?
> Cela n'est il pas embêtant ?



Ce bruit (entendu sur les Focal) m'a semblé suffisamment gênant pour que je ne les achète pas; je l'entendais un peu avec la musique à bas volume,mais si à un moment je n'avais pas de musique alors j'entendais ce "souffle" en permanence 
Et je n'ai pas vraiment la place d'éloigner bcp les enceintes !!


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

On me dit dans l'oreillette que ce son est d'origine "matérielle".  D'après cette personne, le son est un son amplifié de par le module accoustimas... Le caisson de basse serait il moisi ?


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2010)

Je ne crois pas !
C'est aussi ce que j'ai lu, que c'était normal toussa 
Mais c'est quand même désagréable pour mes oreilles (et apparemment,pas que pour les miennes).


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Oui oui je te suis sur ce point !
Courant résiduel peut être ?!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

J'ai la même chose sur les companion II serie II lorsque le volume de l'enceinte est au maximum .

M'enfin , bonnes enceintes quand même , beaucoup de gens me disent : il est ou le caisson de basses ? .


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Sous le bureau à 10 cm d'un mur, pour augmenter les basses.
On me dit dans l'oreillette que ça pourrait venir du fait que mes enceintes soient reliées à une prise fournissant déjà du courant à mon ardi à ma lampe ?!


----------



## jbwawa (13 Janvier 2010)

A tu pensé à monter le son au maximum sur la source et à régler ensuite ton volume depuis le pad de tes enceintes. Un grésillement peu apparaitre si le "volume" de source n'est pas assez puissant et que l'ampli doit le relever jusqu'à un niveau audible.

En gros : niveaux à fond sur le son de ton ordi ou MP3 + sur ton lecteur (itunes...) réglage complet sur l'enceinte.


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2010)

Son à fond pour le Mac et son à fond sur iTunes. Mais le problème est moindre si le caisson de basse n'est pas collé au mur&#8230; ! Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi mais ça m'embête moins depuis ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h28 ----------

Nouvel élément peut être:

Mes enceintes sont reliées au Mac via la prise Jack d'origine, et je constate, enfin j'ai constaté que, le son du Mac et de iTunes a beau être réglé à fond, si mes enceintes ne sont pas montées à un certain volume (c'est vraiment un type de palier sonore) alors je n'entends presque rien ! 

Et une fois que j'arrive à la valeur charnière, alors là le son augmente exponentiellement vite&#8230;

Normal ?

PS: le souffle est mélangé la musique lorsque celle ci joue&#8230; Normal ?


----------



## pat2perl (23 Février 2010)

Je viens de me faire plaisir sur l'achat de Bose Companion 3 série II 
Mon avis apres plusieurs test sur in IMAC 27 I5 je vous le donne en brut:
Je trouve déjà le prix élevé 299 certes la qualité des materiaux est au RDV, sauf au niveau du son...!!!  un son totalement artificiel: complètement déstructuré, des BASS trop présente lourde et des aigus a faire vomir, je rapporte ma commande pour me faire rembourser a ce prix la mon ancien kit son  Hercules XPS2100 a 48 donne un son mon puissant mais beaucoup plus net et équilibré avec 250 de moins !!! pour ma part je vous déconseille ce kit. ma seule erreur avoir acheté sans l'avoir au préalable écouté .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Euh pardonne moi mais le son est exceptionnel , j'ai testé tous leurs modèles dans mon APR , je sais de quoi je parle.

Après , certaines personnes n'aiment pas les basses donc n'aiment pas la marque.


----------



## havez (23 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Euh pardonne moi mais le son est exceptionnel , j'ai testé tous leurs modèles dans mon APR , je sais de quoi je parle.
> 
> Après , certaines personnes n'aiment pas les basses donc n'aiment pas la marque.



C'est pas que nous n'aimons pas les basses, mais plutôt que nous aimons le son pur, équilibré et originel, et non mélangé à la sauce Bose  (pour le point de vue Audiophile, ou encore pour le point de vue du montage sonore, ce qui est mon cas pour ces 2 là.)

Comparées à certaines autres enceintes, comme par exemple les Soundstick II de Harman Kardon, ou encore plus face aux Focal XS (qui elles valent leurs prix et l'investissement), les Bose font pâle figure...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.
On ne va pas débattre puisque chacun possède son propre point de vue.

Bose , on aime , ou on aime pas.
Pour ma part , j'adore : Pour 100 j'ai des enceintes belles , sans caisson de basses et un bon son.
Je ne demande rien de plus.


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

Le son est exceptionnel, il n'est juste pas taillé forcément pour des utilisations 100% pro.
Et mon problème a été réglé en parlant de ça !


----------



## chacha95 (24 Février 2010)

J'hésite à me prendre des Bose Companion 3 ou les Focal XS.

Ayant revendu mes Soundstick 2, je recherche un kit équilibré avec les mêmes aigus cristallins.


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

Plus les Focal alors, crois moi ! 
Bose, on est plus sur des basses que sur des aigus !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Ouep , vive les basses , vive Bose .


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

Je suis d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Mes companion II serie II sont du pur bonheur , j'ai eu un petit souci avec , j'ai attendu 3 semaines mais j'ai eu une paire neuve .


----------



## chacha95 (24 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Plus les Focal alors, crois moi !
> Bose, on est plus sur des basses que sur des aigus !


J'apprécie pas mal les basses aussi. C'est ça le problème! Actuellement, j'ai resorti les ATP3 de mon placard car je ne supportais plus les aigus dégueulasses de mes MX5021. Et je suis comblé 

Si je pouvais trouver un kit qui me proposerait la même signature sonore que mes ATP3 mais peut être avec des aigus plus précis comme mes anciennes soundstick 2, ce serait l'extase


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Tu n'as pas un magasin ou tu pourrais tester les deux paires ?


----------



## chacha95 (24 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas un magasin ou tu pourrais tester les deux paires ?


J'ai bien tenté iclg hier pour essayer les focal, mais j'ai pas osé monter trop haut le son.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Fais le .
Tu préviens le vendeur , après tout , c'est pas des enceintes de chez carrefour qui vont durer 1an que tu testes .

Lors de l'achat de mes bose (moins chères que tes choix) , j'hésitais avec les JBL créatures , je n'ai pas hésité à monter le son .


----------



## chacha95 (24 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Fais le .
> Tu préviens le vendeur , après tout , c'est pas des enceintes de chez carrefour qui vont durer 1an que tu testes .
> 
> Lors de l'achat de mes bose (moins chères que tes choix) , j'hésitais avec les JBL créatures , je n'ai pas hésité à monter le son .


Mais je pense plutôt les tester dans des magasins plus destiné à ce genre d'équipements. (genre cobrason)


----------



## smdotu (24 Février 2010)

Comme vous tous, j'ai pas mal hésité avant d'opter pour le kit Focal XS.
Tout d'abord, parce que j'ai une paire de 726V dans mon salon et que déjà, ça avait clairement transformé mon installation.
Je suis donc allé faire mes petites comparaisons. Bose, JBL, Harman et bien sûr les Focal dans un APR.
Résultat : y'a pas photo.... pour moi...!
L'écoute de la musique est quelque chose de très perso. Certains veulent du boom-boom, d'autres veulent quelques chose de plus linéaire et neutre, c'est mon cas.
Le son des Focal est absolument bluffant à tous les niveaux d'coute et, croyez moi, ça envoie du steak grave... Le niveau des graves et réglable via un potentiomètre : je l'ai remis à moitié comme il était après avoir essayé d'autres positions. C'est simple, on ne peut jamais dire ou est le caisson : les graves sont très présentes malgré tout mais très enveloppantes et malgré tout percutantes sans être envahissantes ni ronronnantes. Elles ne trainent jamais et viennent magistralement en appui des satellites qui eux sont magnifiques de précision : la scène est large et hyper détaillée. Je redécouvre mes morceaux préférés comme j'ai pu le faire dans mon salon.
Pour ce qui est du souffle : il est effectivement présent mais seulement quand le volume (sur le kit lui-même) est presque à fond. Dès qu'on le baisse un peu, il n'est plus audible (à moins de coller son oreille sur un satellite) et le niveau sonore reste plus que suffisant pour faire ch...er les voisins.

Bref, je ne regrette pas mon achat...


----------



## chacha95 (25 Février 2010)

Merci pour ce feedback smdotu 

Une petite question : tu affirmes qu'on ne peut jamais dire où se trouve le caisson. Si on le positionne sur le côté, ça marche aussi ?


----------



## chacha95 (25 Février 2010)

Bon je viens de les tester a plein volume avec mon iPhone, je ne suis pas complètement convaincu. Ça manque de puissance et les basses sont trop discrètes. Je pense que je vais me diriger sur les harman plutôt.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

Et les bose ? .


----------



## chacha95 (25 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et les bose ? .


je vais aller les essayer demain.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h17 ----------

@etienne000 

Tiens j'aurai une question à te poser justement. Ces Bose ont des mediums particulièrement développés, mais qu'en est-il de la restitution des voix ? Les HP ne disposant pas de tweeters, j'ai peur du rendu...

Mais question basse je serai gâté...
Puis ça devrait s'intégrer beaucoup mieux à mon Mac Pro...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

Re , avec l'égaliseur , la restitution des voix est bonne .
Après , c'est purement subjectif .

Un test : http://www.pcmech.com/article/bose-companion-3-series-ii-speakers-review/


----------



## smdotu (25 Février 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Bon je viens de les tester a plein volume avec mon iPhone, je ne suis pas complètement convaincu. Ça manque de puissance et les basses sont trop discrètes. Je pense que je vais me diriger sur les harman plutôt.



Ca manque de puissance? Rabas-toi un ampli et des enceintes dans ce cas, parce que le niveau sonore que j'obtiens chez moi est beaucoup plus que suffisant dans un bureau de 12m2...

Maintenant, je ne connais pas les Harman, mais avec 10W par satellite et 20W pour le caisson, c'est tout de même très en dessous des Focal.
Concernant les basses : as-tu pu toucher au réglage de niveau à l'arrière du caisson.
Je suis en train, à l'instant d'écouter "Love like a Sunset" de Phoenix et les graves sont bels et bien (très bien) présents...!!!???

Quand tu dis "je ne suis pas complètement convaincu" j'imagine qu'il faut comprendre "je ne suis pas prêt à mettre 500&#8364; pour ce Kit et que je me contenterai des Soundsticks à 150&#8364;"...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Re , avec l'égaliseur , la restitution des voix est bonne .
> Après , c'est purement subjectif .
> 
> Un test : http://www.pcmech.com/article/bose-companion-3-series-ii-speakers-review/



C'est un article élogieux, c'est vrai, mais datant de début 2007, avant la sortie des Focal...

Pour revenir à un test de fin 2009, réalisé par "Les Numériques" ici : [URL="http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-33-6183-424.html"]http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-33-6183-424.html[/URL]

Une des caractéristiques est : "Les XS sont tout simplement le meilleur kit multimédia que nous ayons entendu et de loin."


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

En même temps , ils sont sponsorisés de partout , je n'ai plus confiance en eux.
(Surtout le dernier coup lorsque ils disent qu'une dalle PVA est meilleure qu'une dalle IPS..).

De plus , ils n'aiment pas le son bose donc..


----------



## chacha95 (25 Février 2010)

J'ai pu toucher au volume du caisson. Mais je trouve qu'il descend pas assez bas. D'ailleurs c'est confirmer par les caractéristiques : il descends à 50 hz alors que les bose descendent à 40 hz.

Lorsque je dis que je ne suis pas complètement convaincu, je veux dire par là que pour 500 euros, je trouve que ça reste trop cher pour ce que c'est. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai de meilleur kit. Chaque kit à sa propre signature sonore. Si tu t'intéresses aux casque à 300 euros, tu verras que certaines marques comme Audio Technica ou Beyer proposent des graves très présent alors que les Sennheiser proposera plutôt un son beaucoup plus neutre. Or on ne veut pas dire que Sennheiser est meilleur que les autres.

Entre les Bose Companion 3 et les Focal XS, ça reste la même chose. Bose privilégie un rendu plus coloré que Focal. Focal n'est pas forcément meilleur que Bose, c'est juste que son rendu est plus neutre. Si tu regardes le test des Bose Companion 3, tu peux voir qu'il n'a pas de défaults, mis à part qu'il propose un son Bose. ...mais le son Bose est également un point positif d'après le testeur.


----------



## smdotu (25 Février 2010)

Effectivement : j'en reviens à ce que je disais dans mon premier post : c'est avant tout une question de goût et les goûts et les couleurs sont dans la nature...


----------



## chacha95 (26 Février 2010)

smdotu a dit:


> Effectivement : j'en reviens à ce que je disais dans mon premier post : c'est avant tout une question de goût et les goûts et les couleurs sont dans la nature...


Bon je vais aller les tester encore, mais avec une source non compressée cette fois (Apple Loseless). Peut être que ça devrait libérer un peu de dynamique...

Sinon, entre une écoute sur ton mac et une écoute sur ton iphone, tu notes une différence question puissance et qualité d'écoute ?


----------



## smdotu (26 Février 2010)

J'ai fait une comparaison entre deux morceaux écoutés successivement sur mon iMac et mon iPhone.
_*Premier essai*_ : le morceau en lossless côté iMac et en AAC sur l'iPhone : résultat : y'a pas photo au niveau qualité entre les deux. C'est beaucoup plus dynamique détaillé et précis côté iMac. Je me dis alors que ça doit venir de l'encodage...
_*Deuxième essai*_ : encodage en lossless des deux côtés (je ne retiendrai d'ailleurs sûrement pas cette solution d'encodage, parce que plus de 500Mo pour un album, ça commence à faire beaucoup, surtout quand tu en as plus de 1200 en rayon !!!).
Niveau Sonore : avec le niveau mis à fond dans les 2 cas (iTunes et hardware sur l'iMac), le volume en sortie casque de l'iPhone est plus faible que sur l'Imac. Si on utilise le dock, c'est encore le cas, mais c'est moins flagrant et ça vient aussi de l'égaliseur de volume de l'iPhone (tout au moins sur ce morceau) avec bien sûr l'égaliseur désactivé.
Qualité d'écoute : ça reste plus détaillé dans les aigus et les médium côté iMac (ça ne tient cependant à pas grand chose). J'ai réellement l'impression que les basses trainent plus et sont moins percutantes en écoute iPhone. Elles sont plus incisives et nettes en version iMac.
La où la différence est la plus flagrante c'est sur la largeur de la scène et les détails qu'on perçoit : elle est beaucoup plus étriquée et "confinée" en version iPhone. On a l'impression de "déplier" le morceau en version iMac.

Il y a une quinzaine d'années, j'ai été juge officiel en IASCA (le championnat des installations de HiFi embarquées), j'ai donc été formé à l'écoute comparative attentive et là, pour le coup, il n'y a pas photo en terme de qualité et de dynamique entre la version Imac (up) et la version iPhone (down : enfin, si je puis m'exprimer ainsi parce que le niveau général reste malgré tout excellent...).

Voilà en espérant que ça fasse avancer le schmilblick...

Note concernant le niveau de puissance : je viens de reprendre les caractéristiques techniques du Kit : Focal annonce 102db à 1m en niveau SPL max pour les satellites et 106 pour le caisson : je les crois sur parole et c'est vraiment très élevé pour ce type de matériel.


----------



## havez (26 Février 2010)

smdotu a dit:


> Note concernant le niveau de puissance : je viens de reprendre les caractéristiques techniques du Kit : Focal annonce 102db à 1m en niveau SPL max pour les satellites et 106 pour le caisson : je les crois sur parole et c'est vraiment très élevé pour ce type de matériel.




J'ai le souvenir d'un test de chez 01Net, disant qu'ils n'avaient jamais su le pousser à sa puissance maximale, leurs tympans ayant atteins leur limite  De plus, toujours de leur parole, le son venant de ces enceinte se fessai entendre jusqu'à 1 ou 2 étage(s) au dessus...

C'est peu dire que les Focal ont une très grande puissance sonore, et que de plus, elles peuvent monter dans les décibels sans distorsions  

En tout cas, ton analyse est magnifique


----------



## chacha95 (26 Février 2010)

Merci smdotu pour ton analyse pertinente. Ca me donne vraiment envi de me laisser tenter...


----------



## monster084 (27 Février 2010)

perso j ai le bose compagion 5
et c est vraiment extra


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Cet ensemble n'existe absolument pas&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Les companion 5 existent..


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Là, oui&#8230; Je suis d'avantage d'accord&#8230;
Sinon, puisque tu les as, omment trouves tu le souffle ? Le réglage des basses ?


----------



## chacha95 (27 Février 2010)

J'ai pu comparer en boutique hier les Bose companion 3 et les Focal.

Les Bose semblent avoir un rendu beaucoup plus flatteur. Les basses sont plus incisives, les mediums semblent plus projeter. (écoute avec des MP3 encodés en 192/200 VBR)

J'étais franchement déçu. A la dernière minute, j'ai resorti des titres encodés en Apple Lossless. Ben, c'est autre chose ! Je vais aller les tester aujourd'hui avec des fichiers encodés en Lossless.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------

Bon, aujourd'hui, je passe par la case achat. Ce sera je pense soit les Bose Companion 3, soit les Focale XS.

Les Companion 5 déforment un peu le son, non ? (je les avais entendu vaguement à l'Apple Store)

En tout cas, l'un des kits devraient me changer de mes ATP3... (enfin je pense!)


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Je ne peux que te les conseiller ! 
J'en suis très content, surtout qu'elles me permettent de sonoriser toute ma pièce en n'importe quel endroit. Et c'est sympa quand tu visionnes ne serait-ce des vidéos sur YouTube. 

Juste le souffle qui peut être dérangeant, fais attention aux OEM qui pourraient gêner les écoutes.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Tu ne parles même pas des jeux .

Jouer à CoD , forza ou GTA avec des enceintes pareilles , c'est un pur bonheur !


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Perso, je n'ai pas raccordé mes enceintes à la PS3&#8230;
Donc je n'ai qu'une expérience "informatique".


----------



## chacha95 (27 Février 2010)

Ça y ait j'ai craquer. Je viens de les acheter. J ai refait des tests au magasin en non compresser cette fois : le son est magnifique.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Donc toi aussi tu préfère les enceintes bose que focal .


----------



## chacha95 (27 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Donc toi aussi tu préfère les enceintes bose que focal .


Ah non, j'ai pris les Focal.  Le vendeur n'a pas arrêter hier de me prôner les qualités des Companion 3 et de casser sur les Focale. Moi même, étant venu pour les Focale XS, je trouvais le son des Bose bien plus dynamique, etc...

Mais je suis revenu, j'ai jeter tout mes mp3 et j'ai recompressé une petite partie de mes cds en apple lossless pour pouvoir les tester dessus. Et le résultat est 

Je viens à l'instant de les installer sur mon mac pro. C'est impressionant. 
Le son est très détaillé. Mais ce qui m'épate le plus, c'est le caisson. Il est complétement sur la gauche, au niveau du haut parleur gauche. Et j'ai l'impression que le caisson est au centre. C'est fou ! Puis quelle précision dans les basses. Il se fait entendre uniquement lorsqu'il est sollicité. Actuellement, le niveau est au centre. L'équilibre du son est bon. 

Lorsqu'on écoute le son, on a pas l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un kit 2.1 tellement le son est équilibré.

Une petite question : savez-vous si les enceintes nécessitent un rodage ? (c'est beaucoup le cas dans la HiFi)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h17 ----------

En tout cas, merci smdotu de m'avoir éclairé avec ton message. Sans quoi, je serai resté avec mes mp3 et aurais pris les Bose Companion 5. (j'ai eu le temps de les essayer tout à l'heure à l'Apple Store ; leur spatialité est impressionnante, mais la sonorité des voix un peu métallique m'a déplût un peu, puis l'effet surround est assez gênant pour de la musique)


----------



## havez (27 Février 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Une petite question : savez-vous si les enceintes nécessitent un rodage ? (c'est beaucoup le cas dans la HiFi)



Hum, ce n'est pas obligatoire, mais après un rodage de 30h, ou plus, je pense qu'elles exprimeront tout leur potentiel


----------



## chacha95 (27 Février 2010)

havez a dit:


> Hum, ce n'est pas obligatoire, mais après un rodage de 30h, ou plus, je pense qu'elles exprimeront tout leur potentiel


 Je suis vraiment ravi de mon achat. Je redécouvre mes morceaux. 

Qui dit rodage dit éviter de monter le son à son maximum, non ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Non, le son au max ne craint pas grand chose. Tu verras surtout qu'elle ne saturent absolument pas ! 
Maintenant, une période de rodage, oui, pourquoi pas, mais le rodage se fait tout seul, crois moi, les 30hoo tu les décompteras jamais ! 

Enjoy !
PS: prends un encodage VBR 44.100, c'est l'idéal à mon avis pour du MP3, si tu restes en MP3.


----------



## chacha95 (27 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non, le son au max ne craint pas grand chose. Tu verras surtout qu'elle ne saturent absolument pas !
> Maintenant, une période de rodage, oui, pourquoi pas, mais le rodage se fait tout seul, crois moi, les 30hoo tu les décompteras jamais !
> 
> Enjoy !
> PS: prends un encodage VBR 44.100, c'est l'idéal à mon avis pour du MP3, si tu restes en MP3.


Mais je ne comprends pas, tu as les Bose ou les Focal ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Moi ? Les Bose&#8230; 
Pourquoi ?


----------



## chacha95 (27 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Moi ? Les Bose
> Pourquoi ?



je me suis pris les Focale finalement moi


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Oui, je sais merci ! 
Mais ça ne change pas mon commentaire précédant, justement !


----------



## chacha95 (27 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, je sais merci !
> Mais ça ne change pas mon commentaire précédant, justement !


Evidement  Mais comment peux tu me dire que le son ne sature pas si tu n'as pas les même enceintes que moi, hein ?  Y'a quelque chose que je saisis pas.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Ahhh mais je les ai testées en "poussé" quand j'étais tranquille&#8230;
Dans un magasin.


----------



## chacha95 (27 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ahhh mais je les ai testées en "poussé" quand j'étais tranquille
> Dans un magasin.



Ah je comprends mieux à présent


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Ah je comprends mieux à présent



Et voilà !


----------



## chacha95 (27 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Et voilà !


Et dit-moi, tu as tester ces Focal avant ou après d'avoir acheté tes Bose ?  (par curiosité)


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Tout simplement parce que je suis grand amateur de Lounge, et que les basses je trouve ça essentiel&#8230;
CQFD.


----------



## chacha95 (27 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tout simplement parce que je suis grand amateur de Lounge, et que les basses je trouve ça essentiel&#8230;
> CQFD.


ouki !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h28 ----------

Le son est exceptionnel 

Sinon, c'est normal que sur le paquet en carton il y a un autocollant avec la société de livraison "K TRANS" avec le nom de quelqu'un d'autre ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h18 ----------

Bon en fait, il s'agit de la même société. (Ebizcuss/iclg) Il y a le nom d'un certain "Fabrice Hudak". J'ai un peu flippé en voyant un nom, je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un produit d'un client. L'expéditeur est la société Focal.

La société iclg/Ebizcuss doit recevoir ses produits par Focal dans ses locaux dans le 93 puis les envoi à différentes boutiques iclg. 

Sinon, le conditionnement par grosses agrafes m'a un peu étonné. iclg a de drôle de façon de conditionner ses produits.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------

Je suis entrain d'écouter du Massive Attack. Les basses se portent bien    Pourtant, le potentiomètre n'est ajusté qu'à la moitié. 

J'adore ces enceintes. Elles sont fabuleuses.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Il est certain qu'elles sont très bien. Mais en comparant d'avantage le rapport qualité/prix, je pense qu'elle ont un désavantage au profit des Better Sound through Research&#8230;


----------



## chacha95 (28 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Il est certain qu'elles sont très bien. Mais en comparant d'avantage le rapport qualité/prix, je pense qu'elle ont un désavantage au profit des Better Sound through Research


On est plus dans le Home Cinema là... C'est pas le même créneau. (peut être que je me trompe)


----------



## smdotu (28 Février 2010)

Salut,

Je suis content que tu sois satisfait de ton achat.
Pour reprendre un de tes précédents posts, et comme le dit très justement Macuserman, le rodage n'est pas indispensable, il faut effectivement simplement t'assurer que les enceintes ne saturent jamais. Ce n'est pas la puissance qui endommage des enceintes (on peut faire fonctionner sans problème des enceintes d'une puissance max admissible de 50W sur un ampli qui sort 100w efficaces pour peu qu'on abuse pas d'une part et que, surtout, le son reste propre).

C'est la distorsion et donc la dégradation du signal électrique qui est mortel pour les hauts-parleurs...

Cela étant dit, je n'ai pour le moment pas encore pris ces enceintes en défaut, même tout poussé à fond, le son reste hyper propre... J'ai essayé aussi de pousser le caisson sur des morceaux percutants...  La santé de ce caisson est tout simplement incroyable  !!!

En tous cas, profites-en bien..


----------



## chacha95 (28 Février 2010)

Ceci dit, je constate que les voix saturent lorsqu'on monte le son à fond. (fichier apple lossless encodé depuis le cd original)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h48 ----------

Ca me fait comme un grésillement lorsqu'il y a des voix un peu plus aigu. Tout le spectre grésille...
Je n'avais pas remarqué ça hier (enfin je n'avais pas monter le kit à son maximum). En revanche, lorsqu'il n'y a pas de voix un peu énergique, le son se porte bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h01 ----------

Je viens de tester avec la connection mini jack : le son ne sature pas.

Il doit s'agir du DAC qui doit poser problème ou la connection avec l'ordinateur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h17 ----------

D'un autre côté, l'analogique est moins puissant qu'en numérique. Je ne sais pas d'où vient le problème. Je vais les essayer avec mon macbookpro si ça change quelque chose, on sait jamais...

Peut être que mes morceaux ne font pas bon ménage avec les enceintes lol
Il faudrait que l'on puisse comparer avec des fichiers équivalents.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> On est plus dans le Home Cinema là... C'est pas le même créneau. (peut être que je me trompe)



Les positionnements des deux kits sont semblables 
Le son qui grésille ? Fortement ?
 Bonne réponse de mon ami smdotu !


----------



## chacha95 (28 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Les positionnements des deux kits sont semblables
> Le son qui grésille ? Fortement ?
> Bonne réponse de mon ami smdotu !


Ca dépends ce que j'écoute. Sur la chanson "Mon amie la rose" de Natacha Atlas, dès qu'elle se met à chanter, le son grésille sérieusement. (au max) Je n'ai pas augmenter le gain ni ajouter d'égaliseur.

Est-ce que ça serait possible que quelqu'un essai de lire cette chanson (en extrait sur l'itunes store) sur ses Focal au max ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Euuh je pense à quelque chose. As tu désactivé tous les équaliseurs actifs dans iTunes ?


----------



## chacha95 (28 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Euuh je pense à quelque chose. As tu désactivé tous les équaliseurs actifs dans iTunes ?


Je n'en ai jamais utilisé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------

En revanche, depuis l'iphone connecté avec le dock, le son sature quasiment pas.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Vérifie quand même que dans: "Fenêtre ---> Égaliseur", tu n'aies rien de coché ! 
Tu utilises la même prise Jack ?


----------



## chacha95 (28 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Vérifie quand même que dans: "Fenêtre ---> Égaliseur", tu n'aies rien de coché !
> Tu utilises la même prise Jack ?


L'égaliseur était activé... mais réglé sur plat ! donc tout va bien 

Sinon, j'ai discuté avec une personne du forum generationmp3 à propos des Focal XS. Chez lui aussi ça sature lorsque tout est réglé à fond...


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Désactive tout de même&#8230;
Tu as fait des recherches sur le net concernant ces saturations ?
On aurait donc un gros point fort chez Bose, les "très hauts volumes" !


----------



## chacha95 (28 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Désactive tout de même
> Tu as fait des recherches sur le net concernant ces saturations ?
> On aurait donc un gros point fort chez Bose, les "très hauts volumes" !


Oui. " un kit audio, en général, quel qu'il soit, est rarement conçu pour tourner à plus de la moitiée (ou 2/3, à la limite) de sa puissance.
Le nombre de watts max annoncé désigne la puissance admissible maximum en théorie, et l'appareil n'est pas conçu pour tourner à ce niveau." (c'est ce qu'on m'a répondu sur un forum HiFi) Ca semble contredire les dires de smdotu. Je me perds un peu avec ces affirmations contradictoires là 


En tout cas, l'amplification des Bose ne doit pas être aussi puissante que les Focal, ce qui peut expliquer que les Focal saturent, contrairement aux Bose...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

Avec mes companion 2 , je sature avec l'egaliseur , même sur plat.
Sans , aucun souci .


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Disons que l'ampli ne fait pas tout comme tu peux le voir. La balance globale du son est importante.
Et à vrai dire:

" N&#8217;UTILISEZ PAS votre amplificateur avec le volume à fond.

Évitez les réglages extrêmes des commandes de tonalité ou des égaliseurs graphiques. De manière idéale, celles-ci devraient être équilibrées ou dérivées.

Vérifiez que toutes les enceintes du système sont correctement câblées et en phase.

N'EXPOSEZ PAS les enceintes à un froid, une chaleur, une humidité ou des rayons solaires excessifs.

NE PLACEZ PAS d'objets lourds sur les enceintes.

NE BRANCHEZ PAS les enceintes à l'alimentation secteur.

N'ESSAYEZ PAS de démonter les enceintes. Celles-ci ne comportent aucune pièce réparable et leur démontage annule la garantie.

Placez les appareils électroniques de haute fidélité à l'écart des haut-parleurs et sur un socle ou un meuble rigide. Les haut-parleurs ne doivent pas être placés directement en face d'autres unités de haute fidélité, ni partager le même meuble.

Écartez d'au moins 0.5m les enceintes et les caissons de grave des postes de télévision, ordinateurs, etc. Les enceintes centrales blindées peuvent être utilisés sans problème à proximité de tels appareils. "

Mais c'est vrai que les enceintes "maison" ne sont pas destinées à un usage Home Cinema ou Discothèque.


----------



## chacha95 (1 Mars 2010)

Lorsque tu parles de l ampli macuserman tu fais référence a celui dans iTunes ou a l ampli des enceintes ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Mars 2010)

Le module Accoustimas. Le caisson de basse qui fait ampli en même temps.


----------



## chacha95 (1 Mars 2010)

Ah d' accord ! Mais les focal xs on peut les pousser a fond... (enfin c est ce que tu m avais dit hein...)


----------



## Macuserman (1 Mars 2010)

Oui, on peut, mais pas en continu bien sûr !


----------



## chacha95 (1 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, on peut, mais pas en continu bien sûr !


Evidement!


----------



## Pooki (8 Mai 2010)

Je relance cette discussion, car étant à la recherche d'enceintes pour mon iMac, j'avais observé les Bose Companion 3 Série 2. Après avoir lu cette discussion, plusieurs questions me viennent à l'esprit:
-L'histoire du souffle, est ce règlé? On l'entend à bas volume, à haut volume? (Dans le magasin ou je les ai essayés, il y avait pas mal de monde, donc je ne m'en suis pas du tout aperçu)
-Etant musicien, j'écoute énormement de style différent avec une préférence pour le rock, post rock, etc... La basse est elle vraiment trop présente dans certains styles? Est elle reglable?
-La qualité de son ne risque pas d'être moins bonne que ce qu'elle pourrait être en passant par la sortie audio d'un iMac??

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## smdotu (8 Mai 2010)

Salut Pooki,

Après ces 2 mois d'utilisation, j'ai désormais un peu plus de recul...
Ce kit est absolument extraordinaire au niveau musicalité, linéarité, puissance et absence de distorsion. Sa réputation n'est en rien usurpée.
Les résultats sont d'ailleurs, pour répondre à une de tes questions, meilleurs en USB qu'en sortie casque parce que le kit dispose de sa propre carte son. AAu niveau des composants utilisés, c'est sans commune mesure avec la carte intérgrée.
Pour ce qui est des basses, c'est comme tu veux car elles sont réglables. Cela dépendra surtout de la position de ton caisson dans la pièce où il sera installé (la proximité immédiate d'un mur ou, pire, d'un coin, t'amènera à régler le potentiomètre selon tes goûts.
Enfin, le seul reproche que l'on peut faire à ce kit reste le souffle qui est toujours audible quand le kit ne sert pas (quand il ne reproduit aucun son). Il est toujours présent sans être entêtant.
Cependant, dès que tu écoute de la musique, cela devient très souvent inaudible.
L'écoute reste donc en général une super expérience...


----------



## Pooki (8 Mai 2010)

Bon ca y est, je me suis laché, j'ai donc pris les 3 série 2. 
Les basses ne me choquent pas du tout puisqu'elles sont règlables. Le son est nikel, les enceintes sont designs et peu encombrantes.
Par contre contrairement à ce que tu me dis il n'y a pas de branchement USB sur les 3 c''est uniquement sur les 5.


----------



## chacha95 (8 Mai 2010)

Pooki a dit:


> Bon ca y est, je me suis laché, j'ai donc pris les 3 série 2.
> Les basses ne me choquent pas du tout puisqu'elles sont règlables. Le son est nikel, les enceintes sont designs et peu encombrantes.
> Par contre contrairement à ce que tu me dis il n'y a pas de branchement USB sur les 3 c''est uniquement sur les 5.


il a confondu avec les focal xs peut-être, non ?


----------



## smdotu (9 Mai 2010)

Pardon pour la confusion, je parlais effectivement du kit Focal.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Mai 2010)

Le problème de grésillements n'est pas réglé&#8230;
Mais j'ai trouvé. Grace à un peu de physique&#8230;

J'ai une installation parafoudre / surcharge électrique, qui crée un bon vieux circuit RLC (ceux qui connaissent comprendront) qui grésille !


----------



## Vladimok (31 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

1) Il y a t-il un bouton marche arrêt sur la télécommande ?

2) Le transfo de l'alimentation est-il silencieux ?

3) Y a t-il un bruit de souffle dans les enceintes quand il n'y a pas de musique en fonction ?

Merci


----------



## Argll (24 Août 2012)

Acheté il y a 2 ans et 3 mois.
Au départ tout va bien : son Bose, on connait, on achète parce que ce son nous plait. Au bout de 2 ans la prise casque du pad commence à montrer des faiblesses : coupures intermittentes de la stéréo. Au bout de 2 ans et 3 mois, la prise casque est devenue inutilisable à cause du faux contact dans la prise jack femelle du Pad. 
Après un échange mail lamentable avec Mme Sandrine Menard du SAV de Bose qui ne veut rien entendre, je n'ai pas d'autres solutions que de racheter un autre pad : 76,50 euros TTC. 
Précision importante : je ne me suis servi que très très peu de cette prise.

Donc, en résumé : Attention, la prise casque est très fragile, et même si vous l'utilisez très peu, même avec un casque Bose compatible comme c'est mon cas, vous avez de fortes chances de devoir changer votre Pad dans 2 ans. Le mieux serait de ne pas utiliser la prise casque.


----------



## smdotu (24 Août 2012)

Après 2 ans et 3 mois d'utilisation, le kit FOCAL XS fonctionne toujours comme s'il venait de sortir de la boite. Toujours aussi ravi par sa musicalité, sa puissance et sa finition.
Un produit en définitive hautement recommandable...


----------



## chacha95 (27 Août 2012)

smdotu a dit:


> Après 2 ans et 3 mois d'utilisation, le kit FOCAL XS fonctionne toujours comme s'il venait de sortir de la boite. Toujours aussi ravi par sa musicalité, sa puissance et sa finition.
> Un produit en définitive hautement recommandable...


Je confirme. Mais elles manquent tout de même  - un peu - de puissance, non ? (les ayant possédées)

Passe sur des Focal Chorus 705V avec un ampli Harman-Kardon, tu entendras la différence


----------



## smdotu (27 Août 2012)

chacha95 a dit:


> Je confirme. Mais elles manquent tout de même  - un peu - de puissance, non ? (les ayant possédées)
> 
> Passe sur des Focal Chorus 705V avec un ampli Harman-Kardon, tu entendras la différence



C'est sûr qui si tu veux arriver au niveau sonore d'une discothèque, c'est limite... Pour des enceintes de bureau multimédia, c'est néanmoins tout à fait satisfaisant : les 705V sur un bureau, ça commence à être encombrant !!!
Cela dit, les 705V, ce sont de super enceintes : je possède une paire de 726V, donc tu prêches un converti


----------



## chacha95 (1 Septembre 2012)

smdotu a dit:


> C'est sûr qui si tu veux arriver au niveau sonore d'une discothèque, c'est limite... Pour des enceintes de bureau multimédia, c'est néanmoins tout à fait satisfaisant : les 705V sur un bureau, ça commence à être encombrant !!!
> Cela dit, les 705V, ce sont de super enceintes : je possède une paire de 726V, donc tu prêches un converti


Perso, elles s'intègrent très bien dans mon bureau. Les 706V auraient été trop imposantes par contre...

Ce sont de super enceintes, certes, mais quand on a un ampli ou une alimentation qui marche. Depuis que je suis rentré de vacances, j'ai l'enceinte gauche qui produit du souffle ET du grésillement.... (lié au bornier de l'ampli). C'est un peu rageant d'entendre ça sur des enceintes de cette qualité. (la voie centrale/gauche frontale / et gauche en Zone 2 produit ce genre de chose).


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2012)

Le souffle des enceintes, surtout sur les Série 2 est un réel problème que je n'ai pas résolu après 3 échanges de matériel complet. Même sans source EM à côté rien ne change. Dommage.


----------

